# Hickory?



## Temo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new to wood turning. 
I'm a drummer and I want to make my own sticks.
I currently buy sticks that come from Mexico because they're not available here in the states. In mexico, they cost about 2-3 dollars to make. Here, they are sold for about 10 bucks a pair. Theyre about 3/4" thick and 16" long. They are made of a hardwood that I really don't know what it's called. I will post pics of them later on.

I started turning oak dowel rods ( purchased at home depot ). I pretty much got the hang of the lathe and tools for it. I made about 5 pairs of oak drum sticks but when it came to showtime, it felt as if the wood was too light. After a couple of songs, the sticks started chipping and to the point of almost braking. 

I know that good sticks ( vic firth, pro mark, etc ) are made of hickory. I've searched for hickory dowel rods at home depot and lowes but they seem to just carry oak dowels. I've also checked online and can't find any places around my area that sell hickory rods. I saw some websites that sell hickory rods for kinda cheap, if bought in bulk, but i just need a couple not tons! Then again, the sellers are located in the eastern states. It will take forever to deliver the rods to me here in cali. 

Does anyone know of any places around the area where I can find these dowel rods asap? Or does anyone have any rods that 3/4" or 7/8" and 17" or longer for sale?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Make your own blanks. Buy some dry hickory. Then rive it into square blanks. Riving is splitting the wood with a somewhat blunt tool. What this does make the wood split by following the grain. That way you have straight grain the full length of your blank. 
You can also rive blanks from green wood. Leave it thick. Seal the ends with wax and wait about 3 months of so before turning. I know people say it takes 1 year per inch to dry but not around here. It won't be totally dry in 3 months but probably enough to turn.


----------



## Temo (Jan 12, 2012)

john lucas said:


> Make your own blanks. Buy some dry hickory. Then rive it into square blanks. Riving is splitting the wood with a somewhat blunt tool. What this does make the wood split by following the grain. That way you have straight grain the full length of your blank.
> You can also rive blanks from green wood. Leave it thick. Seal the ends with wax and wait about 3 months of so before turning. I know people say it takes 1 year per inch to dry but not around here. It won't be totally dry in 3 months but probably enough to turn.


I'd buy hickory but I can't seem to find any where that sells hickory. The ppl at home depot didn't have an idea of what i was talking about.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Where are you located, Temo? Hit up Yahoo.com and type hardwood lumber in the local section and see what it returns. Stay away from Lowes and HD. Or look for Woodcraft, Rockler, or some special woodworking store to find your drum stick blanks. 

Make sure you post pics of the sticks when you're done! I've been meaning to make my drummer some and I just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Temo (Jan 12, 2012)

Or is there a more common wood as strong as hickory or stronger, that is easier to find than hickory?


----------



## Temo (Jan 12, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> Where are you located, Temo? Hit up Yahoo.com and type hardwood lumber in the local section and see what it returns. Stay away from Lowes and HD. Or look for Woodcraft, Rockler, or some special woodworking store to find your drum stick blanks.
> 
> Make sure you post pics of the sticks when you're done! I've been meaning to make my drummer some and I just haven't gotten around to it.


I'm in south los angeles, ca


----------



## Jesse17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hickory is fairly common. You probably won't find 'more common' wood that is as strong as hickory. And watch out when you get some. Take very light cuts on it as it is HARD and hard on tools.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I actually might be getting some pretty soon. If I do, I can mail you a few pieces.


----------



## Temo (Jan 12, 2012)

Itchytoe said:


> I actually might be getting some pretty soon. If I do, I can mail you a few pieces.


Are you ordering from online or buying from a shop?


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Buying from a lumber mill, assuming everything works out. The deal isn't done yet so I'm not 100% sure I'll have it, but so far things are looking that way.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I think Ash should be good also. Both Hickory and Ash are used for baseball bats. 
1+ on what Taylormade said, look up hardwood lumber. If you have a Woodcraft or similar store locally give them a call and they will know who sell it. If there is enough business for a woodworking store there should be enough business for a lumber supplier.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

One of the members here a while back was selling hickory blanks. Might be worth contacting him to see if there's any left.


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/hickory-turning-blanks-resized-economy-shipping-25468/


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

I bet persimmon would be good too


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Temo, sorry bud. The guy was out of hickory so I was unable to get any. He was out of a lot that he said he wasn't out of.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I replied to your other post but I will reply again now that I know the rest of the story. I definately have lots of 17" and I hear they have a new flat rate USPS size out.


----------

